# Member Status



## graystratcat (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys, couple questions.  I'm new to the forum and did some searching before posting here, but can't seem to find the answers.  Was wondering if someone could help me out here.  Thanks in advance.

1. What does it take or how many posts does a person have to make before they can add a signature to their account/posts?

2. How long does a member have to be a member - or how many posts must be made - before posts with pictures don't have to be approved by a mod before making it to the post?

3. What is the tier system on this forum as to a member's 'rank' and how does one get to a different level?  i.e., "Newbie", "Fire Starter", "Smoke Blaster", et. al. ?

4. I see the site has a chat function but it doesn't really seem to work?  Is that because of my Newbie status?

Thanks!

-Salt


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2011)

1. I believe the sig file feature comes with becoming a Premier member.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

2.Usually after a week or so and some posts.

3. The more posts the higher you rise.

4 Chat here is kinda wonky..takes a bit of getting used to..Keep trying the button.

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2011)

GrayStratCat said:


> Hey guys, couple questions.  I'm new to the forum and did some searching before posting here, but can't seem to find the answers.  Was wondering if someone could help me out here.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 1. What does it take or how many posts does a person have to make before they can add a signature to their account/posts?
> 
> ...


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Pineywoods.  I appreciate the info.

-Salt


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Now they should have set you straight on your needs.


----------

